# woohoo! This phone rocks!



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I got this phone to replace my galaxy nexus which was an excellent phone but poor signal and battery life was just too much.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got one for my wife, and am very jealous of the battery life. (Gnex owner)

Did you get the developer edition, or just normal?

I would love to switch, but can't bring myself to leave the Gnex and all the openness that it has.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Im happy for the most part, only negative is the very mediocre camera.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree, the camera is poor especially considering that it's an 8mp one. It's about the same as the g-nex camera.

oh yeah, I got non-developer HD MAXX version. A 3300 mah battery rocks!

also, I rooted my phone which is super easy. I installed titanium backup so that I could transfer apps and data from my old g-nex.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

How is the signal compared to the sgs3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

darkpark said:


> I got this phone to replace my galaxy nexus which was an excellent phone but poor signal and battery life was just too much.


I picked up the MAXX HD the other day. Have VZW GNex, as well (running JellyBelly 9.1 + Faux 21m). Rooted the HD 15 minutes after I got it home. Really like it. Battery life is insane--verging on unbelievable--and the build is excellent, screen is great. I've read that the camera is so-so, but I rarely use it.

Put in a 64gb Class 10 Micro SD ($43 from Amazon), and gave my iPod away.

Still have the GNex to crack flash when the itch is there.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

hahah... i might go old school with my crack flashing and put a new rom on my OG Droid. That baby is still alive and kicking as my alarm clock.








As of now, i'm down to 15 percent battery: 1d 15hrs usage. screen time is 4hrs and 17 min.
I'm extremely happy with this guy. 
once you root this phone, i recommend using SETCPU to change the governor from ondemand to interactive. big difference when waking the phone up and makes overall performance smoother.


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

darkpark said:


> ...once you root this phone, i recommend using SETCPU to change the governor from ondemand to interactive. big difference when waking the phone up and makes overall performance smoother.


Good call on SetCPU / Interactive--thanks. Didn't even think about that with stock kernel. With Nova Launcher set to "fast" transitions, and interactive kernel setting, sucker flat flies. Did I mention that battery management is ok, as well?


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

do you lose the quick-actions screen with an alternative launcher? battery management? do you mean the smart actions? they kicked in for me when my battery hit 15 percent. it gave me a warning that it would be turning off data sync, dimming the screen and gps. it's rather nice. 
i was gong to experiment more with smart actions, but it's limited to mainly power-saving actions. i was hoping it would have some flexibility similar to Tasker.


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

darkpark said:


> do you lose the quick-actions screen with an alternative launcher? battery management? do you mean the smart actions? they kicked in for me when my battery hit 15 percent. it gave me a warning that it would be turning off data sync, dimming the screen and gps. it's rather nice.
> i was gong to experiment more with smart actions, but it's limited to mainly power-saving actions. i was hoping it would have some flexibility similar to Tasker.


I neutered smart actions with Root Explorer, so cant help there. Like to run as lean as possible. Run Nova since beta.


----------



## moonrakerone (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone know what the rom scene will be like? Although it seems like it's not a terrible version of android anyways. Seems like the changes are actually...nice







I'm looking either here or at an s3, but i think the maxx hd's battery is really really really making me want to side with motorola again.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

moonrakerone said:


> Anyone know what the rom scene will be like? Although it seems like it's not a terrible version of android anyways. Seems like the changes are actually...nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it will come around pretty quick. You just can't look past the battery life, or build quality. If this phone is still tops for battery life, I'll be using my upgrade to get it in March. I tried to swap with the wife, but she said no way LOL.

I hate to leave my Gnex, but I just can't stand the terrible battery life.


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

Good call on SETCPU! I had been running custom roms on my old phone that had governor changing built into recovery, so I had forgotten about that option, and was wondering why the new phone was starting to feel a little sluggish at times. Changing the governor makes a noticeable difference there.

Can't say the newest blur is all that bad. It is a whole lot less intrusive than before, although I'd like to see easier ways to do a few things like toggle the phone to silent. (Is there's an easier way than doing it from the lockscreen? Someone enlighten me if they have figured out a way.)

Smart actions are nice, but I agree that I was hoping for a little more of the flexibility of tasker. Still, as a stepping stone to tasker, and a demonstration of what can be done to make your smartphone seem truly "smart" it is awesome.


----------



## tbcpn (Jun 30, 2011)

Fenrisswolf said:


> ...although I'd like to see easier ways to do a few things like toggle the phone to silent. (Is there's an easier way than doing it from the lockscreen? Someone enlighten me if they have figured out a way.)


Volume rocker down is one alternative.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

*To quickly silent your phone:* swipe to the quick settings screen and tap on the ON button to the right of the ring tone setting.
I will miss the rom scene that exists with the galaxy nexus, but i'm happy with this phone as it is. having root is enough for now.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

No desire to root this phone for awhile any how, liking this better than my GS3

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## jasaero (Dec 19, 2011)

Find it a bit odd nobody here has said anything about getting the Developer version yet? I am sorta curious to see if people are actually able to get them after the SIII dev version was really slow to even be pre-orderable and has seemly STILL never started shipping. Since they are offering these and I am trying to preserve my unlimited they seem like the better bet. Still voids your warranty and such to unlock, but atleast it's more officially supported and I would think a bit safer than some hack unlock regime.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I bought the MAXX version for the extra battery life and I guess that I'm not that concerned that the bootloader is locked. 
I rooted the phone to get rid of some bloat otherwise I'm very happy with the phone as it is.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Really hoping to pick up the maxx version soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwips (Oct 22, 2011)

Really finding this device to be an intriguing upgrade from the GNex. It's a great device, but I just can't deal with the horrible battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought the HD and the battery life is insane cant really imagine the maxx life

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't get the uproar. My maxx hd gets exactly the same life as my tbolt with extended battery.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I don't get the uproar. My maxx hd gets exactly the same life as my tbolt with extended battery.


But your Maxx HD gets it without looking like a humpback









~~ Tapped from the 7th dimension~~


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

true that! This phone has great battery life but w/o the bulk.
I really think that all smartphones should have this sort of battery life. hopefully one day all smartphones will have similar or better battery life.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I don't get the uproar. My maxx hd gets exactly the same life as my tbolt with extended battery.


I think your statement answers itself. Extended battery VS what came in the phone. Put that stock 1400mah battery back in your T-bolt, and see how long it lasts.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh I know... I just expected the MAXX to have even greater battery life than the ole Tbolt. In every other way my hd maxx rips the Tbolt. No way I'm going back!


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

My Wife has the RAZR HD and I have the HD Maxx, and I use my phone alot! and I can get nearly 2 days out of my phone with out charging it.

However if im in a weak signal area, then I get about day 1/2 which is still outstanding!!!

I just cant wait till we get JB for this phone.. Im really excited, not having to charge this phone all the time.

I came from using the Galaxy Nexus, and I always had to carry around spare batteries with me. What a pain that was.


----------



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

I upgraded to the Maxx HD for the battery life and I'm loving it. I had a launch day Thunderbolt with a Rezound battery and in the poor signal area where I work I was usually hitting 40% by lunchtime. Now I'm getting home from work with around 50% or more left (depending on usage).

The first thing that really struck me when I pulled the phone out of the box was the weight though. With a big screen and a big battery I expected a bit more weight. Felt like a fake phone at first. Didn't realize how heavy my T-Bolt was, what a wide load.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm definitely getting the Maxx HD in february when I can upgrade. I hate losing my unlimited data but it is what it is, I refuse to pay full price for the phone.plus I think I will be able to manage with the 2GB per month anyway, especially since I'll be using wifi as much aa possible and keeping my data off when I'm at work.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

I Let my phone go this week with out charging it, and I was able to get 2 1/2 days worth before i got a notification of Low Battery. That was about medium use.. If I do heavy use I still get a day 1/2 out of it.


----------

